# Our own forum!



## Inch (4 Jan 2005)

BZ Mike! 

It nearly brought a tear to my eye when upon arriving home after 3 hours in the simulator, I log onto my favourite web site and I'll be jiggered, there's an Air Force forum complete with the Air Command motto "Sic Itur Ad Astra" which for those that don't know, translates to "Such is the pathway to the stars"


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jan 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> BZ Mike!
> 
> It nearly brought a tear to my eye when upon arriving home after 3 hours in the simulator, I log onto my favourite web site and I'll be jiggered, there's an Air Force forum complete with the Air Command motto "Sic Itur Ad Astra" which for those that don't know, translates to "Such is the pathway to the stars"



I'm new to the AF but my hatbadge says "per ardua ad astra".....trough adversity, the stars 

Am i missing something ?


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Jan 2005)

From Amo, Amas, Amat and More; How to Use Latin to Your Own Advantage and to the Astonishment of Others, by Eugene Ehrlich:



> *sic itur ad astra*
> 
> _seek IH-tuur ahd AH-strah_
> 
> ...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Jan 2005)

Its from when you air force types pass out after one beer (.5%) and just see stars


----------



## Inch (4 Jan 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> I'm new to the AF but my hatbadge says "per ardua ad astra".....trough adversity, the stars
> 
> Am i missing something ?



Per Ardua Ad Astra was the RCAF's motto and is still the motto found on your hat badge. Sic Itur Ad Astra was the motto of the RCAF's predecessor, the CAF. I'm not exactly sure when Air Command "readopted" the motto, but to my knowledge, we use them both now. Maybe Sam69 could provide a little more insight.

M.O.
The Air Force website has the meaning that I typed, I'm beginning to think that no one knows latin at all!
http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/traddocs/tradk_e.asp


----------



## Zoomie (4 Jan 2005)

Woot - now we can have our own little place without having to worry about picking up after all those Navy types.

Time to develop a secret handshake with Sam as our Godfather.


----------



## sgt_mandal (4 Jan 2005)

Can I be part of this club ? please please *throws a tantrum*?! My uniform is blue too  8) 8)


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2005)

Don't be bashing the Navy types now. It was a Navy type that asked for the new forum to be made.



			
				Navalsnpr said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind seeing the Navy / Air Force / Joint forums separated.
> 
> You could probably leave the main forum as is and put sub-boards in like it is currently in the Equipment forum.
> 
> It would make it easier for the Navy and Air Force posts to be browsed.



All joking aside, I thought it would be better this way.

Enjoy.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Jan 2005)

I'm just amazed that Mike could get crayons to work on the net.........hehehe...have fun.


----------



## Inch (4 Jan 2005)

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> Can I be part of this club ? please please *throws a tantrum*?! My uniform is blue too   8) 8)



I dunno...... it takes a lot of hard work and a certain level of coolness that can't be taught, green flight suits do help, and no, your mom telling you you're cool doesn't cut it.  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Jan 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> I dunno...... it takes a lot of hard work and a certain level of coolness that can't be taught, green flight suits do help, and no, your mom telling you you're cool doesn't cut it.  ;D



Keep at it with that attitude and the army guys are going to get serious in the "how smart do you have to be to be an air force pilot?" thread.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (4 Jan 2005)

Cool!   Thanks for the fancy new digs.   Now we can have discussions about all of the thousands of ways that helicopters are WAY cooler than seiz.., uhm,   fixed wing aircraft in a much more dignifed fashion.   

Can't wait to start the thread about why Navigators get more chicks than pilots, too...   

Cheers.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jan 2005)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Cool!   Thanks for the fancy new digs.   Now we can have discussions about all of the thousands of ways that helicopters are WAY cooler than seiz.., uhm,   fixed wing aircraft in a much more dignifed fashion.
> 
> Can't wait to start the thread about why Navigators get more chicks than pilots, too...
> 
> Cheers.



Yeah, us backenders have to stick together........


----------



## sgt_mandal (4 Jan 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> I dunno...... it takes a lot of hard work and a certain level of coolness that can't be taught, green flight suits do help, and no, your mom telling you you're cool doesn't cut it.   ;D


but my mommy does tell me I'm cool, o well, my daddy does too  ;D u never sed anything about him  :dontpanic:


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jan 2005)

Fsgt_mandal,

Do you have your glider or power wings ?

We might consider your application if you do......


----------



## pipstah (4 Jan 2005)

Michael OLeary said:
			
		

> Keep at it with that attitude and the army guys are going to get serious in the "how smart do you have to be to be an air force pilot?" thread.


Yup! Its even more fun when you were in the infantry, see those cool pilots!  Hell they are! How many times, even when you are blackout and hear that you get airlifted... its a moral booster! See the flight engineer giving the go...getting in...looking at the pilots...oh man good memories! I remember my first flight in gryphon like it was yesterday! That helo with a little playboy mark on the door everything was cool...the helo trip... the flight engineer...the PILOTS!!   >


----------



## PViddy (4 Jan 2005)

> sic itur ad astra
> 
> seek IH-tuur ahd AH-strah
> 
> ...



I believe it translates other ways as well.   As the way the RCAF has adopted it, the offical meaning that i have is "Through Adversity To The Stars"
Now difficulty and adversity can mean the same thing, depending on context of the sentence.

And yes, thanks Mike for our own forum! i no longer have to shamed about blue/purple and black tartan pajammas   ;D


(making sure the port decanter doesn't touch the table instead of dragging it)

AIRFORCE!

cheers

PV


----------



## PViddy (4 Jan 2005)

Oh, and my little saying avatar deal at the end of my name was their before this thread....if you were wondering  ;D

PV


----------



## Zoomie (4 Jan 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Yeah, us backenders have to stick together........



LOL - man, sometimes you guys make it too easy for us to make fun...  

"Backenders"... I bet!


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jan 2005)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> LOL - man, sometimes you guys make it too easy for us to make fun...
> 
> "Backenders"... I bet!



Thanks zoomie......i knew i could count on you !!! Would GIB attract less gratuitous sarcasm ?


----------



## Zoomie (5 Jan 2005)

Done.. less sarcasm mode activated.    

On a more serious issue - I must ask Tacco why he thinks that you GIBs get the ladies?  Albeit with the new zoom-bags the wings all look the same from a distance - there can be no mistaking the large maple leaf.

I trust the course is going well and all is on track?  Give Cutler a smack on the head from his friendly ex-407 now 442 driver.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jan 2005)

WILCO......it'll be a pleasure .......... ;D


----------



## sgt_mandal (5 Jan 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Fsgt_mandal,
> 
> Do you have your glider or power wings ?
> 
> We might consider your application if you do......


Bah, no, *sniff* ok I'll just go cry in a corner for not being able to be one of the guys.

*mandal walks to the bush and makes a campsite to live in. why you ask? just incase somethign happens when you guys are flying, and need some help in the bush I will be there to help!*

*mandal gets slapped awake*


----------



## PViddy (5 Jan 2005)

hey Fsgt Mandal.  I got a kick out of your attachment.



> Sadly only a Cadet Flight Sergeant and not a grunt................YET!



I don't know about you, but recalling my cadet career.  I worked my -insert expletive deleted- for my chev's and crown.  It's good to look forward to a promising and prestigious career in the reg force, even if it's the army  ;D but dear god, please be proud of your rank, your unit, your flight and your status in the Royal Canadian Air Cadets or at least change your headline to somthing other than "sadly"  


shaking head

PV


----------



## Bograt (5 Jan 2005)

Oh what a wonderful, nurturing place for baby pilots to come, grow and blossom into the beautiful flowers they are.




---------
*Reason why navs get more chicks.... Pilots are concerned about wieght and balance, navs are not.*

<first nav joke>


----------



## sgt_mandal (5 Jan 2005)

PViddy said:
			
		

> hey Fsgt Mandal.   I got a kick out of your attachment.
> 
> I don't know about you, but recalling my cadet career.   I worked my -insert expletive deleted- for my chev's and crown.   It's good to look forward to a promising and prestigious career in the reg force, even if it's the army   ;D but dear god, please be proud of your rank, your unit, your flight and your status in the Royal Canadian Air Cadets or at least change your headline to somthing other than "sadly"
> 
> ...


hehe, I forgot I had that there. I gotta think of something else, hmm ???


----------



## sgt_mandal (5 Jan 2005)

O! I was just wondering something, what kind of survival stuff are you pilots tought? the air force probably has the best survival instructors. For me, that would be an awsome job, reg force survival instructor. There is such a thing right? ??? ???


----------



## Zoomie (5 Jan 2005)

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> O! I was just wondering something, what kind of survival stuff are you pilots tought? the air force probably has the best survival instructors. For me, that would be an awsome job, reg force survival instructor. There is such a thing right? ??? ???



SARTECHs teach all SERE courses at Springer Lake in Manitoba.

Good one Bograt, you'll fit in nicely in the 32 trade.


----------



## condor888000 (5 Jan 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Fsgt_mandal,
> 
> Do you have your glider or power wings ?
> 
> We might consider your application if you do......



I have my gliders! I'm not a crazy bush monkey...


----------



## Inch (5 Jan 2005)

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> O! I was just wondering something, what kind of survival stuff are you pilots tought?



The basic SERE course is just that, the basics. Stuff like shelters, cam, building fires, killing and skinning bunny rabbits, etc. The advanced SERE course is more focused on escape and evasion and methods of extraction, complete with dogs and infantry types looking for you.


----------



## sgt_mandal (5 Jan 2005)

hehe, we got to skin bunnies too  8)


----------



## Sam69 (5 Jan 2005)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Can't wait to start the thread about why Navigators get more chicks than pilots, too...



Geez... one girl in 1991 from a letter addressed to "any soldier in the Persian Gulf" does not count for "more chicks than pilots, too..."  ;D

Oh wait, in my case it does.  :-[

Sam


----------



## condor888000 (5 Jan 2005)

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> hehe, we got to skin bunnies too   8)



Yeah, I did that in level 4, now a level 6...


----------



## sgt_mandal (5 Jan 2005)

ooOOoo, want a cookie?  lol just kidding  8)


----------



## condor888000 (5 Jan 2005)

Cookie? Where? I don't see it!!  :crybaby:


----------



## sgt_mandal (5 Jan 2005)

lol, sorry used it for bait in one of my snares  8) uh oh, I think we hijacked this thread. hehe oops :-[


----------



## Sam69 (5 Jan 2005)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Woot - now we can have our own little place without having to worry about picking up after all those Navy types.
> 
> Time to develop a secret handshake with Sam as our Godfather.



Sorry Zoomster... I have crossed over to the Dark (purple) side.  [darth vader voice] You can't deny the power of the Joint Force, join me or die (or have your funding cut) [/darth vader voice]

Besides I have another air force type forum to worry about; I'm starting to have trouble keeping them all straight.  ;D


Sam


----------



## condor888000 (5 Jan 2005)

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> lol, sorry used it for bait in one of my snares  8) uh oh, I think we hijacked this thread. hehe oops :-[



This is now our thread they will never get it back, or maybe I'll just go to sleep...


----------



## sgt_mandal (5 Jan 2005)

hehe.........


----------



## Veterans son (5 Jan 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> BZ Mike!
> 
> It nearly brought a tear to my eye when upon arriving home after 3 hours in the simulator, I log onto my favourite web site and I'll be jiggered, there's an Air Force forum complete with the Air Command motto "Sic Itur Ad Astra" which for those that don't know, translates to "Such is the pathway to the stars"



Congratulations on having a new Air Force forum!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Jan 2005)

Guys if the cadets become too much let us know.


----------



## perry (5 Jan 2005)

Just thought I would see what this forum is all about. New to the Airforce after 8 years in the Armoured Corps (Reserve), just to see what posts show up here.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jan 2005)

perry said:
			
		

> Just thought I would see what this forum is all about. New to the Airforce after 8 years in the Armoured Corps (Reserve), just to see what posts show up here.



What are you now?  I am also new to the air force, used to be combat engineers (reg force)


----------



## Zoomie (6 Jan 2005)

perry said:
			
		

> Just thought I would see what this forum is all about. New to the Airforce after 8 years in the Armoured Corps (Reserve), just to see what posts show up here.



Hi Perry...  How is Dundurn life treating you?  I heard that you had finally gotten a CT to the AF.  Are you still driving that land rover?

I'm was the 2Lt  that worked down with Darren and the lot while awaiting training at the wing.

It is good to have your particular MOSID on these means, alot of Pers Admin questions tend to sprout up from time to time - always good to have a PEOPLE-SOFT SME in the house!


----------



## PViddy (6 Jan 2005)

> Yeah, I did that in level 4, now a level 6...



Umm, no your not.   Unless Your Sqn.'s on crack (and by that i mean, totally ignoring the CATO's).   You may be level 5 complete ? is that what you meant ?

And no, you have NOT hi jacked this form, as this is an "Airforce" forum.

regards

PV


----------



## perry (6 Jan 2005)

I'm a electrician in BC with an AEF


----------



## condor888000 (6 Jan 2005)

PViddy said:
			
		

> Umm, no your not.   Unless Your Sqn.'s on crack (and by that i mean, totally ignoring the CATO's).   You may be level 5 complete ? is that what you meant ?


Yes it is. Easier to say level 6 than 5 complete though.


----------



## Infanteer (6 Jan 2005)

Take it to the Cadet forms....


----------



## Zoomie (6 Jan 2005)

perry said:
			
		

> I'm a electrician in BC with an AEF



Lol .. who would have thought that there would be two ex-armoured Militia guys that joined the AF named Perry..

My fault - what AEF do you work at?


----------



## perry (6 Jan 2005)

192 in Abbotsford


----------



## STONEY (8 Jan 2005)

This is the saddest thread on the internet sorta like Sienfield its about nothing.  yadda yadda yadda yadda


----------



## Inch (8 Jan 2005)

STONEY said:
			
		

> This is the saddest thread on the internet sorta like Sienfield its about nothing.   yadda yadda yadda yadda



Thanks for the input. If you don't like it, why did you read the whole thing? I can't wait to read more of your insightful posts, maybe I'll start to question my reasons for posting on army.ca, but then again, it'll take more than a nugget with an empty profile to convince me of that.


----------



## Gunner (8 Jan 2005)

> BZ Mike! It nearly brought a tear to my eye when upon arriving home after 3 hours in the simulator, I log onto my favourite web site and I'll be jiggered, there's an Air Force forum complete with the Air Command motto "Sic Itur Ad Astra" which for those that don't know, translates to "Such is the pathway to the stars"



Geez, there goes the neighbourhood.     

Good on all you air force types.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Jan 2005)

STONEY said:
			
		

> This is the saddest thread on the internet sorta like Sienfield its about nothing.   yadda yadda yadda yadda
> [/quote
> 
> If there is a problem with how the site is laid out or its content please get in touch with the owner "Mike Bobbitt" so we can address the issue.


----------

